# guacamole



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2010)

a rather bizarre request for you specktrettes!!


	my mum asked me, seeing as there are so many of you on here from all over the world to ask if any of you know a decent recipe for guacamole, cos there must be some lovely mexican speckrettes, or american specktrettes that know how to make some kick ass guacamole...

  	we've tried a few recipies online, and they're just disgusting! my mum used to live in california and says she misses it terribly, i want to try your recipes and surprise her!

  	please please help!


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, if you're looking for a "cool" guacamole, I just put a whole avacado together with 3 tablespoons of mild salsa and kind of mash it all together with a fork.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2010)

we were thinking more authentic and flavorful than that hopefully, not crazy spicy but really tasty, if that makes sense!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 22, 2010)

We mix avocado, green salsa, a bit of salt, red chili flakes, and chopped tomatoes together (you can add onion too, we just don't).  I love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 31, 2010)

My family has some Mexican roots for sure and the way we do it foremost is to make it to your own tastes. Add what you love the most. The biggest factor in good guacamole for me is salt, lime juice, nice heat, good preparation, and fresh chips! It's really just about prep work, keeping everything uniformly sliced so that you don't get a big offensive bite of anything and all the small pieces help impart the flavor in the avocado. Also, don't make a huge batch... it's really meant to be eaten fresh and not stored.

  	I grab a bowl and slice a lime and immeaditely coat the bowl so when the avocado starts hitting the bowl the lime juice will protect it from turning brown.

  	I like to use *red onions* because they're sweeter and hold a nice crispy edge. What I do is I slice them thin and small and I soak them in ice water... this takes out that really big bite that onions can have. If you want to use white, that's yummy too. Remember to drain them before going into guac, you don't have to be crazy about it... just try to get excess out. I use about half a red onion, knowing I'll lose lots of little bits when I drain it.

  	I then cut the* tomatoes* (roma usually) and I squeeze excess juice and seeds and salt them to let them release more juice. Let them sit for like 5 minutes. Drain before adding, because we don't want all that tomato water mudding the flavor and texture. 2-3 depending on size and my mood.

  	I use *jalapenos* and I take the seeds and white ribs out and slice them really thin so they blend in and you don't get any big bites. Make them long thin matchsticks first if possible, then slice those all up. Because I take out the middle the heat isn't so bad so I usually go for 2.

  	For the *avocado*, I hope you guys have access to good avocados. I'm not sure what produce is like there. We're lucky because we have access to both Mexico and California avocados. I usually start with a base of 3 avocados... but this is really all to taste and definitely less is more, unless you love a particular ingredient. I like to smush 2 of them with a fork with lime juice and a touch of salt to help break it down and then I slice the other one into little cubes... so you get a mix of smooth avocado and little bites. 

  	I love the *lime *flavor in it... so for about 3 avocados I might use almost 2 limes (or sometimes guilty of more) including the initial bowl coating and extra during avocado smashing. Add *salt and pepper* to taste, and yes it definitely benefits from a bit of both!

  	Optional, my mom likes cilantro... I'm not the biggest fan. But it is pretty authentic. That's really the basis for a good guacamole in my opinion... preparation and ingredients and just keep tasting!

  	For chips... heat up oil of your choice in a shallow pan, cut white corn tortillas into 6 triangles and fry until browned on each side. Each pan batch takes about 2-3 minutes total on both sides.  Salt!

  	Things you can add to your guac once you like your base flavor or just for fun: garlic, garlic powder, chili powder, cumin, sour cream, your favorite hot sauce, or even blue cheese. 

  	Hope that helps, let me know if you need clarification or better instructions  =)


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm fully Mexican, this is the way my grandparents, my mother (and now me) make the guacamole, its sooo easy!

  	Avocados
  	Water
  	Limes
  	salt
  	-Start off with the lime juice, have a cup of water on hand, start to mash up your avocados with a fork. Don't throw the bone away cause the bone and the lime will keep the avocado from browning. Put a little water in it and keep mashing until you get it to the consistancy that you want. Put a little bit more lime in and some salt.
  	If you want some Garden Guac make some "Pico de Gallo" chop up some Tomatoes, Purple Onion, Cilantro, lime and Jalapeno. If you dont want for the guac to be very spicy, take out the seeds and membrane from the jalapeno. Mix this is up with the guac if you want!
  	Hope this helps! 
  	Oh yeah, and no real mexican guacamole or pico de gallo has olive oil!


----------

